# Signature pics



## Ken812 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey everybody, could someone please explain to me how to upload photos as part of your signature.

thanks, 
ken812.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2006)

Go here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/

Then go here and upload ur pic:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...-sig-avatar-test-thread-continued-795-15.html

Then just link to the pic...


----------

